

Ask HN: Legal issues with getting ideas from users - qwerqweq

Is it legally problematic to have your users directly participate in the product development process by giving ideas and proposals? I&#x27;ve heard before that Apple does not accept ideas from users directly due to legal reasons.
======
wayclever
Depends upon how they participate. Happy to provide counsel to minimize
risk...email me at Kenprivate@Gmail.com

